# If you are a vet . . . . .



## 38super (Aug 27, 2020)

who  do you really want to hear "Thank You" from?


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm not a vet but whenever someone chooses to share their service with me I do thank them. I've had many different reactions but none negative, it's your choice to share your history and my choice to acknowledge you for it.

My dad served in Korea and he never wore a hat, shirt or anything else to tell the story. Although he walked with a limp he always stood tall.

John


----------



## DavidR8 (Aug 27, 2020)

My dad served five years in WW2. Sicily, Italy, France and Holland. 
He never left the front and never wanted thanks. Only for people to appreciate their democracy and be tolerant of differences. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aukai (Aug 27, 2020)

We have the National Guard activated, and deployed here for covid, I thank them all the time for helping/supporting us.


----------



## dirty tools (Aug 27, 2020)

I am retired US Coast Guard / Air Force (22 years) I don’t want anybody saying “thank for your service”
it was just a job.
 I had hard time keeping a job after I got out of the Air Force (1965-1972) so I joined the Coast Guard (1975-1990),
so when it came time to retire I would have medical and a small income.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 27, 2020)

My dad and uncle served. My best friend was in country during the Tet offensive and 3 other high school buddies were Marines. My neighbor behind me was a Ranger and did tours of Iraq. Another neighbor was a medic in Vietnam. To a man they don’t want to talk about their time in the military and are either neutral or irked when somebody says “thank you for your service”. Nobody who’ve served would say that to another. Nobody used to say that until recently and it seems about as heartfelt as saying “have a nice day”. When somebody shares they were in the military I do like I’ve always done asked what they did and can’t help but be impressed but leave it to them whether they want to share more.

 I just wish there was something we could do for the 22 poor souls every single day who served and now can’t deal so they take their own lives.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 27, 2020)

It's a funny thing that changes with time.  I joined the Army for my own advancement.  It was a self-focused choice, I would get paid and see the world, and get a fully-funded education on the back side.  When I was a kid, I was drawn to playing Army, liked wheels and mud, so I wanted to join up while I still could.  Then 9/11 happened.  The mighty 18th Infantry Regiment came straight out of Kosovo and went to Iraq.  I lost a lot of friends there, and had the $h!t scared out of me enough to to cause some problems in civilian life.  I don't feel like their sacrifices counted for anything, and I feel like the ten years of therapy was an unnecessary waste due to the moral nature of the "war".  Sometimes it bums me out enough to not know how to respond to thanks for my service.  It feels like a waste.  America is no better off after the action that followed 9/11,  and certainly no more "free" (whatever that means).  Some days it feels good to hear a thanks and feel some appreciation.  If my war was a hero's war, like WWII, maybe it would be different, but Iraq was where American soldiers played errand boy for oil men and Saudi sheikhs as mothers cried over their lost ones at home while pumping $3 gas into their XL SUVs.  Like I said, it's a funny thing.  Sorry if I offended anyone.  It's more complicated for me if nothing else.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 27, 2020)

Our people who are in the military, and those who have served ALL made/are making sacrifices, some gave more than others. When in the military it is SERVICE BEFORE SELF. You served for me because I did not serve, and I get the benefits of that service. I think in general, the people who serve in our military do not do it for the recognition of "I served", it is something that was done for whatever reasons. To be the greatest, people are needed at all levels of expertise, without the enlisted, the officers are nothing. Without the Chiefs, and Master Sargent's(NCOs) the Officers would not know where anything is, but we still need the officers to make it all work.
When I tell someone "thank you for serving" I am sincere, I don't care in what capacity it was/is. When I was brought up, if someone told you "thank you" it was polite to say "your welcome" I can tell if you mean it or not, that part is up to you.
Sorry for being long winded.....


----------



## Asm109 (Aug 27, 2020)

dirty tools said:


> I am retired US Coast Guard / Air Force (22 years) I don’t want anybody saying “thank for your service”
> it was just a job.
> I had hard time keeping a job after I got out of the Air Force (1965-1972) so I joined the Coast Guard (1975-1990),
> so when it came time to retire I would have medical and a small income.


Then you have a better chance than most of answering my go to bar bet question.
There are 7 uniformed services in the United States.  Name them.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 27, 2020)

You would have gotten my money....


----------



## mikey (Aug 27, 2020)

Asm109 said:


> Then you have a better chance than most of answering my go to bar bet question.
> There are 7 uniformed services in the United States.  Name them.



Used to be only 5 - army, navy, marines, air force and coast guard. Now they added the Space Force so there are six. What is the seventh you're referring to and are you a veteran?


----------



## Aukai (Aug 27, 2020)

Google says, United States Public Health Service Commissioned Corps.  ???


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 27, 2020)

Merchant Mariners?  Postal Service?  Salvation Army?  I forgot about the Space Force...


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 27, 2020)

D'oh, Public Health Service!  Jeez, I've worked with those guys.  They get a uniform and a pay grade, usually for having a Ph.D. or an M.D...


----------



## Aukai (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm guessing the ARMED services are still the same.


----------



## mikey (Aug 27, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Google says, United States Public Health Service Commissioned Corps.  ???



Well then, I guess I would have lost that bar bet.


----------



## kb58 (Aug 27, 2020)

I wondered who's dog or cat was in trouble...


----------



## extropic (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm a Vietnam Era vet. I was drafted and did my duty as I understood it. Never close to the real S#1T.
The people who should be thanking vets, the most and the best, are the career politicians. After all, the armed forces are guarding the gates.

Most people (citizens) are busy trying to make the best life they can for themselves and their families. That's what they should be doing. Be a productive citizen and promote the same for all. That's all the thanks I want.

On the other hand, the politicians are busy structuring new and innovative ways to mass their own power and wealth, limited only by what they think they can get away with.


----------



## mikey (Aug 27, 2020)

With all due respect, let's leave politics and politicians out of this before we go any further. Forum rules are clear on this and I'd rather we don't let this escalate.


----------



## bill70j (Aug 27, 2020)

I went to work for Tricky Dick after I got his demand letter.  But turned out to be the best experience of my life.  

I would like to hear from the indigenous guys I worked with overseas.  That they appreciated our efforts, but more importantly, I could then respond about how much we really cared about every one of them.


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 27, 2020)

Vietnam era Vet, traveled all over Asia for 3.5 yrs, spent my share of time in country. Came home with a whole different attitude about war than I had when I went in at 18. There is a reason young people fight wars. When someone says thanks for your service, I say your welcome, and not much else. Mike


----------



## Janderso (Aug 27, 2020)

To those of you that served, I think the world of you.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 27, 2020)

Janderso said:


> To those of you that served, I think the world of you.


I would echo that sentiment and appreciate the chance to hear some honest answers to this question.

Back in Michigan I'm a member of the local Sons of AmVets. I would hope all of us will do our part to support our veterans no matter how, why or where they served. I appreciate that my contributions often go to folks who are too proud to ask for help even though they deserve it. I think sometimes people who have served know there are others whose needs are even greater.

John


----------



## 38super (Aug 28, 2020)

A story.  During Linebacker II, we TDY'd from Kadena to Tahkli RTAFB.  Worked F/L and Pod Shop,  Vaarks from Nellis came in but their guys never worked on ALQ-87s so one of our guys started teaching basic alignment/maintenance.  Bill grabs me to look at a pod for no output signal on the spectrum analyzer.  Yep, no signal.  Looked at current draw, modulator, power tube drive all good, no signal.  Clicked thru the bands on the spectrum analyzer and found the signal waaaay down in freq, ahh.   Bill, gimme a hammer.  Tapped the pod near the suspect power tube, bingo got signal.  This had the Nellis crowd in stitches.  So it was a bad power tube (BWO).  Bill is a very talented tech, knew how to use the test / support equipment.  He did everything right, but until you experience those rare instances it will drive you nuts.   I did explain to Bill what caused the malfunction.  Kinda miss Bill, he was the best straight guy for practical jokes.

We Jam the SAM,
super out


----------



## dirty tools (Aug 28, 2020)

AS109
sence you are including public health service you have missed 1
now it is your turn 
hint:
NO@#


----------



## Bamban (Aug 28, 2020)

From my Dad, a Bataan Death March survivor, and a Korean Infantry vet, through 3 brothers, two of them had two tours a piece in RVN in the infantry, a sister and my service, our family put in 120 years of service. 

I could take the thank-you-for-service gesture, but sometimes, as someone mentioned, it loses its sincerity, it is just an automatic reaction, like "have a nice day."


----------



## 38super (Aug 28, 2020)

It meant the most coming from the HMFIC of the 67th TFS (EF-4C Wild Weasels).  Kadena had been "Organizational" maintenance, meaning each shop would dispatch to a broke bird.  We were the first to be assigned to a fighter squadron.  These were truly broke dick birds.  It was a solid 45 days of bust ass for FMC.  Everyone helped each other, swapped jet engines, rag wrench, RADAR, INS, COMM, you name it.  This Lt Col. came out to both shifts and thanked us.  That meant something.


----------



## Superburban (Aug 28, 2020)

Uniformed services, I know of 8. Branches of the military, or armed forces IE, those that come under the command of the Secretary of Defense, I get 6 (Used to be 5, welcome to those brothers in arms that have their heads in the clouds). I have lost count trying to count all the forces that help to defend and secure our great nation.


----------



## Christianstark (Apr 7, 2021)

I do appreciate a thank you every now and then, but I prefer the conversations that are drummed up in parking lots, etc when someone sees my Desert Storm license plate, or I see someone else’s combat theater plate.


----------



## slodat (Apr 7, 2021)

Personally, I don't like it when strangers say "thank you for your service". The first thought I have every single time is.. seventeen year old me was not thinking of you when I waved my right hand in the air. I get the sentiment, but it usually comes across as being said out of some perceived obligation. I feel very differently when it is said by someone that knows me or when we are talking about what it was like spending eleven years of my life under the surface of the ocean. I don't have or wear anything that readily identifies me as a veteran, either. It's definitely not a primary part of my identity these days. Just my two cents. I know some people really appreciate it.


----------

